# Single stage Toro not cleaning properly



## bearhawks (Jan 31, 2016)

I bought a Toro Power Clear 721 E 21 in. Single-Stage Gas Snow Blower recently and I think there is something wrong with it. It does not clean the snow properly. It always leaves a thin film of snow on the ground instead of scraping it clean. Moreover, it throws back a stream of snow on my boots from underneath the scraper blade.

After some googling I found that it can happen if the scraper blade is broken. So, I checked the blade today and it is intact. I am sure the blade just require some adjustment but Toro manual does not have anything on scraper blade adjustment. If anyone has experienced this issue before, I would appreciate if you share your experience and possible solution.

Thanks


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ Glad to have you join us.

Did you buy it new, or used? If used, maybe the auger paddles and scrapper bar are worn. Still, it could be that you're simply picking up on the handle bar too far. There is kind of a fine balance with single stage machines to get the auger paddles onto the pavement so they will clear snow, and pull the machine forward, while not raising the handles on it so high that you pull the scrapper bar off of the pavement.

Run it a few times, and you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF bearhawks.
Did you buy the 721 new or used? If you bought it used, the paddles may have been replaced and not the scraper bar which will cause the scraper to loose contact with the pavement. Paddles and scraper are usually replaced at the same time and that is normally determined my the wear hole in the outer edge of the paddle being worn away. The scraper is spring loaded and no adjustment is possible. Could you post a picture of the bottom of the scraper bar? 

After market paddles don't have wear holes, so if you can fit your finger between the edge of the paddle and the back of the blower housing, chances are the paddles should be replaced.

I see bwdbrn1 were typing and thinking at the same time.


----------



## bearhawks (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you bwdbrn1 and Grunt.

It is a brand new machine and there is no wear and tear.

@bwdbrn1, when you say I may be picking up on the handle bar too far do you mean that I should not pull back the handle bar (that engages the auger paddle) all the way up?


----------

